# birds that cant take a fking hint?!?



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What is it with birds that just cant take a hint? or are just so ****ing impatient, or seem to think I owe them something just because I showed them a glimour of interest. Iv got about 10 or so girls that im on and off with, obvs I cant give them all my undivided attention all of the time, and obvs iv got my favourites and then a select few special ones like my chocolate lady that I live with and the girl iv just started seeing.. But if I dont reply to some of them they ****ing hound me non stop! This one girl who im actually trying to shake off messaged me 8 times over 3 days, she saw I was online and she even knew I was chirpsing her skinnier fitter sister that I used to sleep with because the dozy cow told her, but still she messages!! why do they not feel like utter pests like a normal person would? If I send a girl a message and get pied, I can see im being pied and leave her alone, because being a letch is not at all attractive, how do females not see this when surely they must get the same issue with overly desperate men?

Girls I would LOVE your input on this one.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

pu$$y problems 101 mate

@Skye666 wont leave me alone, i know how your feeling


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it with birds that just cant take a hint? or are just so ****ing impatient, or seem to think I owe them something just because I showed them a glimour of interest. Iv got about 10 or so girls that im on and off with, obvs I cant give them all my undivided attention all of the time, and obvs iv got my favourites and then a select few special ones like my chocolate lady that I live with and the girl iv just started seeing.. But if I dont reply to some of them they ****ing hound me non stop! This one girl who im actually trying to shake off messaged me 8 times over 3 days, she saw I was online and she even knew I was chirpsing her skinnier fitter sister that I used to sleep with because the dozy cow told her, but still she messages!! why do they not feel like utter pests like a normal person would? If I send a girl a message and get pied, I can see im being pied and leave her alone, because being a letch is not at all attractive, how do females not see this when surely they must get the same issue with overly desperate men?
> 
> Girls I would LOVE your input on this one.


You pretending to be a player again?

:huh:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it with birds that just cant take a hint? or are just so ****ing impatient, or seem to think I owe them something just because I showed them a glimour of interest. Iv got about 10 or so girls that im on and off with, obvs I cant give them all my undivided attention all of the time, and obvs iv got my favourites and then a select few special ones like my chocolate lady that I live with and the girl iv just started seeing.. But if I dont reply to some of them they ****ing hound me non stop! This one girl who im actually trying to shake off messaged me 8 times over 3 days, she saw I was online and she even knew I was chirpsing her skinnier fitter sister that I used to sleep with because the dozy cow told her, but still she messages!! why do they not feel like utter pests like a normal person would? If I send a girl a message and get pied, I can see im being pied and leave her alone, because being a letch is not at all attractive, how do females not see this when surely they must get the same issue with overly desperate men?
> 
> Girls I would LOVE your input on this one.


you know you have it bad when 8 different birds keep hounding you to go bang them.. I feel for you mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

So tekkers isn't gay then...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Try finding a bird that has a life that doesnt revolve around you, then there would be no need for them to constantly harass you :thumb:

Added:

Dont do hints, dont sugar coat chit, you're not willy wonka!! Tell her/them to fcuk off if you really dont want her/them


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe you just like chasing nutters then when bored of them its come back to hit you in the face


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

GreatPretender said:


> You pretending to be a player again?
> 
> :huh:


The pretender is your name not mine  feel free to check my thread in MA for tit/fanny pics of all the women of which I speak of lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> maybe you just like chasing nutters then when bored of them its come back to hit you in the face


Nutters. Librarians, big ones small ones young ones old ones, the tekker stick does not discriminate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

girls who pest i think is cute...aslong as they are cute lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nutters. Librarians, big ones small ones young ones old ones, the tekker stick does not discriminate


 :lol:

but serioulsy tho, the lasses who are harrassing you.... did they have a screw lose and was that part of their appeal? (we all know nutty lasses can be geat fun!)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Try finding* a bird* that has a life that doesnt revolve around you, then there would be no need for them to constantly harass you :thumb:
> 
> Added:
> 
> Dont do hints, dont sugar coat chit, you're not willy wonka!! Tell her/them to fcuk off if you really dont want her/them


By a bird, you dont mean like... One bird do you? :no:


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Try finding a bird that has a life that doesnt revolve around you, then there would be no need for them to constantly harass you :thumb:
> 
> Added:
> 
> Dont do hints, dont sugar coat chit, you're not willy wonka!! Tell her/them to fcuk off if you really dont want her/them


not gonna happen, he likes the attention too much hahah


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> By a bird, you dont mean like... One bird do you? :no:


As many bird as you feel the need to have, but make sure they have other interests in life bar you, that there is not healthy



Dannyy said:


> not gonna happen, he likes the attention too much hahah


I think this also


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Got to hand it to you tekkers you do well with the hand you have been dealt, chubby fat tommybananasesq body with an oriental head.

Kudos mate

Far better looking guys than you not doing anywhere near as well


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol:
> 
> but serioulsy tho, the lasses who are harrassing you.... did they have a screw lose and was that part of their appeal? (we all know nutty lasses can be geat fun!)


No I dont think so mate, the 3 that pest the most atm are just normal girls, one has a bf even. They know the score but just crave more than what im willing to give them and they know I cant give them anymore, just wish theyd chill ffs, as soon as they get like that I stop liking them, its counter productive for them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Got to hand it to you tekkers you do well with the hand you have been dealt, chubby fat tommybananasesq body with an oriental head.
> 
> Kudos mate
> 
> Far better looking guys than you not doing anywhere near as well


Lol, wasnt really dealt that bad a hand was I?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Got to hand it to you tekkers you do well with the hand you have been dealt, chubby fat tommybananasesq body with an oriental head.
> 
> Kudos mate
> 
> Far better looking guys than you not doing anywhere near as well


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pinky said:


> As many bird as you feel the need to have, but make sure they have other interests in life bar you, that there is not healthy
> 
> I think this also


The real purpose of this thread was to just show off how many b*tches hes got hahahaha he doesnt need to give any of them the hint really


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Got to hand it to you tekkers you do well with the hand you have been dealt, chubby fat tommybananasesq body with an *oriental head*.
> 
> Kudos mate
> 
> Far better looking guys than you not doing anywhere near as well


Wtf is an oriental head :laugh:


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pics or birds are fictional..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Wtf is an oriental head :laugh:


see above picture


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> Got to hand it to you tekkers you do well with the hand you have been dealt, chubby fat tommybananasesq body with an oriental head.
> 
> Kudos mate
> 
> Far better looking guys than you not doing anywhere near as well


what guys do you find cute?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> what guys do you find cute?


Me obviously....who else @banzi?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dannyy said:


> The real purpose of this thread was to just show off how many b*tches hes got hahahaha he doesnt need to give any of them the hint really


Maybe... I pitty people like this tbh. One of male besties, is a proper male sl4g, would put tekkers to shame, he's knocking 40 now, still in puklka shape, looks after himself like but he admits he's lonely. I went out with him clubbing a few years back, and he was talking to this bird, and he asked her if she wanted to come back to his, her reply was "Id love nothing more then to go back to yours for a night of mad sex, but ive heard your a bit of a sl4g" then she walked off. He was mortified, i was on the other hand p1ssing myself laughing.

He could be in a night club and point at woman and say fked her doggy style, then another one, she gives good head. Shame really


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Pics or birds are fictional..


All pics are in the MA,


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, wasnt really dealt that bad a hand was I?
> 
> View attachment 172655
> 
> ...


Rhubarb flavoured candles you laides man you! Burning the candle at both ends..


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Maybe... I pitty people like this tbh. One of male besties, is a proper male sl4g, would put tekkers to shame, he's knocking 40 now, still in puklka shape, looks after himself like but he admits he's lonely. I went out with him clubbing a few years back, and he was talking to this bird, and he asked her if she wanted to come back to his, her reply was "Id love nothing more then to go back to yours for a night of mad sex, but ive heard your a bit of a sl4g" then she walked off. He was mortified, i was on the other hand p1ssing myself laughing.
> 
> He could be in a night club and point at woman and say fked her doggy style, then another one, she gives good head. Shame really


What a major pimp!! give him a pat on the back from me hahaha


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dannyy said:


> What a major pimp!! give him a pat on the back from me hahaha


I know times he's got a birds at his house, shes leaves, he jumps in the shower, then the next one is knocking on his door.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Maybe... I pitty people like this tbh. One of male besties, is a proper male sl4g, would put tekkers to shame, he's knocking 40 now, still in puklka shape, looks after himself like but he admits he's lonely. I went out with him clubbing a few years back, and he was talking to this bird, and he asked her if she wanted to come back to his, her reply was "Id love nothing more then to go back to yours for a night of mad sex, but ive heard your a bit of a sl4g" then she walked off. He was mortified, i was on the other hand p1ssing myself laughing.
> 
> He could be in a night club and point at woman and say fked her doggy style, then another one, she gives good head. Shame really


Dont waste your pitty on me, im sweet. An. I feel your friends pain, I really struggle in ramsgate now because everybody knows me, iv cracked onto or fingered pretty much every regular bird going, so iv started avoiding all the main bars and going to new ones for the fresher treats  but im far from lonely, im living with a woman who may aswell be my new wife and we are very close, and iv got a new bird who is pretty awesome, the others are just bits of fun really.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dannyy said:


> The real purpose of this thread was to just show off how many b*tches hes got hahahaha he doesnt need to give any of them the hint really


Its a tuesday morning and all of todays threads are **** so thought id liven the place up, I dont need to show off here, all the good stuff is in my MA diary lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont waste your pitty on me, im sweet. An. I feel your friends pain, I really struggle in ramsgate now because everybody knows me, iv cracked onto or fingered pretty much every regular bird going, so iv started avoiding all the main bars and going to new ones for the fresher treats  but im far from lonely, im living with a woman who may aswell be my new wife and we are very close, and iv got a new bird who is pretty awesome, the others are just bits of fun really.


 @Pinky drop tekkers a pm im sure he could squeeze you in


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont waste your pitty on me, im sweet. An. I feel your friends pain, I really struggle in ramsgate now because everybody knows me, iv cracked onto or fingered pretty much every regular bird going, so iv started avoiding all the main bars and going to new ones for the fresher treats  but im far from lonely, im living with a woman who may aswell be my new wife and we are very close, and iv got a new bird who is pretty awesome, the others are just bits of fun really.


Im not saying your lonely now, he wasnt lonley 10 years ago, he was in his worknig "fcuking his way through life" haha Like i said he's not far off 40. When he did want to settle down, he couldnt find someone that he hasn't already fcked, licked or fingered so it was hard for him. Every bird already had a piece of him and due to his rep they didnt want any more, espes to have a life with  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Pinky drop tekkers a pm im sure he could squeeze you in


Im fully booked till end of June, plus i'd eat him alive


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont waste your pitty on me, im sweet. An. I feel your friends pain, *I really struggle in ramsgate now because everybody knows me, iv cracked onto or fingered pretty much every regular bird going, so iv started avoiding all the main bars and going to new ones for the fresher treats *  but im far from lonely, im living with a woman who may aswell be my new wife and we are very close, and iv got a new bird who is pretty awesome, the others are just bits of fun really.


I had to move to a different city..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> All pics are in the MA,


Easy to get pics, unless you are hanging out the back of them. My mate has dozens of different girls pics, all from POF, tinder and such, $hagged none of them lol. Everyone else thinks he scores with all of them, I know different 

10 Really? Sounds a bit far fetched. Unless you don't have a job as such, then maybe...

Any 9s or 10s amongst your 10? I doubt this, from comments I've seen about Susan Boyle lol.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Im fully booked till end of June, plus i'd eat him alive


 :clap:


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

What is the MA?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Shaneyboy said:


> What is the MA?


Male animal me thinks, im intrigued, think i might request to join haha


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Im fully booked till end of June, *plus i'd eat him alive*


From what i've seen you won't have a chance !


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Easy to get pics,* unless you are hanging out the back of them*. My mate has dozens of different girls pics, all from POF, tinder and such, $hagged none of them lol. Everyone else thinks he scores with all of them, I know different


Clearly not a member of MA :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Varg said:


> Clearly not a member of MA :lol:


I'm not haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Easy to get pics, unless you are hanging out the back of them. My mate has dozens of different girls pics, all from POF, tinder and such, $hagged none of them lol. Everyone else thinks he scores with all of them, I know different
> 
> 10 Really? Sounds a bit far fetched. Unless you don't have a job as such, then maybe...
> 
> Any 9s or 10s amongst your 10? I doubt this, from comments I've seen about Susan Boyle lol.


Plenty of convo screenshots to match. Number ratings are in the eye of the beholder. I prefer dirty slag types than the type thats just walked out of a photo shoot, by all means go in and see for yourself


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Im fully booked till end of June, plus i'd eat him alive




Oh please :lol: you wouldnt know what had hit you lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Im fully booked till end of June, plus i'd eat him alive


oh gosh lol i smell a challenge


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Linderz said:


> From what i've seen you won't have a chance !


Man knows lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172658
> 
> 
> Oh please :lol: you wouldnt know what had hit you lol


Knew after the "put tekkers to shame" comment that she was out of her depth :laugh:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, wasnt really dealt that bad a hand was I?
> 
> View attachment 172655
> 
> ...


No offense mate but having now seen what you look like, your exploits in MA are now even more impressive.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Linderz said:


> From what i've seen you won't have a chance !


Haha, you think?



IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172658
> 
> 
> Oh please :lol: you wouldnt know what had hit you lol


You'd be running back to your momma sucking your thumb when im finished with you  I'd want more then the 2 minute Tekkers :tongue:

Fifty Shades of Grey Style :whistling:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pinky said:


> Maybe... I pitty people like this tbh. One of male besties, is a proper male sl4g, *would put tekkers to shame*, he's knocking 40 now, still in puklka shape, looks after himself like but he admits he's lonely. I went out with him clubbing a few years back, and he was talking to this bird, and he asked her if she wanted to come back to his, her reply was "Id love nothing more then to go back to yours for a night of mad sex, but ive heard your a bit of a sl4g" then she walked off. He was mortified, i was on the other hand p1ssing myself laughing.
> 
> He could be in a night club and point at woman and say fked her doggy style, then another one, she gives good head. Shame really


Such a thing cannot exist, it defies the laws of the universe.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nutters. Librarians, big ones small ones young ones old ones, the tekker stick does not discriminate


It doesn't like good looking ones though.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Such a thing cannot exist, it defies the laws of the universe.


He used to keep a pack of baby wipes in his to wipe his c0ck on after he met up with bird for a sh4g in his car, then had to go to another birds house, he used to say, "I dont want to be smelly of pussy, its off putting to other chicks" I used to PMSL at the stuff he used to tell me and show me


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pinky said:


> Male animal me thinks, im intrigued, think i might request to join haha


I just read all 51 pages of the thread for the first time last night. One of my first posts afterwards was how much I'd love the female members to read and comment on it.

I think @IGotTekkers should request it be moved to the Adult Lounge so it can be appreciated by the fairer sex too.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> I just read all 51 pages of the thread for the first time last night. One of my first posts afterwards was how much I'd love the female members to read and comment on it.
> 
> I think @IGotTekkers should request it be moved to the Adult Lounge so it can be appreciated by the fairer sex too.


Can females request to join or is a fella only thing?

All 51 pages of what, Tekkers diary thing?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pinky said:


> He used to keep a pack of baby wipes in his to wipe his c0ck on after he met up with bird for a sh4g in his car, then had to go to another birds house, he used to say, "I dont want to be smelly of pussy, its off putting to other chicks" I used to PMSL at the stuff he used to tell me and show me


Edited.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pinky said:


> Can females request to join or is a fella only thing?
> 
> All 51 pages of what, Tekkers diary thing?


Males only.

Yes it's a Tekkers diary, truly one of the finest pieces of english literature I have ever had the pleasure of reading.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Is Tekkers a millionaire or something? Does his wife enjoy this? I'm fvckin baffled if this is true..

edited @The Lifter lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Plate said:


> Is Tekkers a millionaire or something? Does his wife enjoy this? I'm fvckin baffled if this is true..


Have you not read the thread??

Get into MA and treat yourself.

That doesn't even scratch the surface.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> He sounds far too much of a gentleman, not even close to in Tekkers' league. He gets his wife to drive him to a random internet bird's house for some NSA bareback action, she waits outside in the car while he gets knacker-deep for an hour and a half, she then drives him home and her reward is that she gets to suck the crusty fanny juice off his junk. Beat that!!


Jesus Christ mg: Thats not being a male sl*g, thats fking riffy, any bird who can do that clearly has no self respect, but she must feel she cant do no better. An hour and half, exaggerating a bit aint you mate :lol:

I wanna have a read now, am more intrigued now than before haha


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

You are not supposed to disclose the contents of MA outside of MA.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> Have you not read the thread??
> 
> Get into MA and treat yourself.
> 
> That doesn't even scratch the surface.


I don't think I can yet don't you have to be a silver member? Sounds like I will be expecting more from my wife once I have read it lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Varg said:


> You are not supposed to disclose the contents of MA outside of MA.


Oh sh1t, now edited.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> Oh ****, now edited.


Just a reminder 

But that only scratches the surface anyway :laugh:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Tfw you want to check MA but youre at work


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Varg said:


> Just a reminder
> 
> But that only scratches the surface anyway :laugh:


Good call. Cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> pu$$y problems 101 mate
> 
> @Skye666 wont leave me alone, i know how your feeling


Lol dream on fat ass...i do not pester i get what i want.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Plate said:


> I don't think I can yet don't you have to be a silver member? Sounds like I will be expecting more from my wife once I have read it lol


You might even feel like saying the same things to her that Tekkers said to his missus in the opening post of that thread.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> You might even feel like saying the same things to her that Tekkers said to his missus in the opening post of that thread.


To be honest I don't think I could do that sh*t to her, I would feel like **** lol


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> Have you not read the thread??
> 
> Get into MA and treat yourself.
> 
> That doesn't even scratch the surface.


how do we access this secret place :whistling:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Quality over quantity


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Scammell29 said:


> how do we access this secret place :whistling:


Go to your UserCP and down the left hand edge you will see a bit called 'Permission Groups' click on it and you can request to join the Adult Lounge and Male Animal.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tekkers...oh dear....

What are u lot on about??? I dont care what he says or what pictures he shows have any of u been to planet thanet? Ghandis flip flop would get sex there so yes he may be seen as a god!! However tekkers tekkers tekkers...come on u look slightly gay in them pictires and about 19yrs old. I challenge the post that reads young old big small yada yada wamt u? WHERE? :cool2:


----------



## Mac-c (Sep 23, 2013)

****ing intrigued about this lol. Tekkers, throw out a few tips for the lads. Hmmm didn't sound right that but you know what I mean LLF


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

thread started with tekkers complaining he has too many birds on the go

thread ends with tekkers trying to pull pinky

typical haha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> what guys do you find cute?


Im pretty sure you know the difference between a good looking man and an average looking or worse still ugly man.

As far Marvin Monkey, hes wayyyyy to gaybear.


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Man knows lol


Your inbox is fulk mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Haha, you think?
> 
> You'd be running back to your momma sucking your thumb when im finished with you  I'd want more then the 2 minute Tekkers :tongue:
> 
> Fifty Shades of Grey Style :whistling:


My new bird said the same, 8 hours later at 7am as I phoned the taxi she look up at me and said "iv got a reputation for ruining blokes, and you have just ****ing ruined me". Her nickname for me is Extreme Time, 50 shades is pu55y, tame ****. :lol: I am the destroyer 

My chocolate lady hasnt been able to have sex for 4 days because I fisted her so hard, soaked her bed so through that not even I will sleep in it anymore.

Feel free to come and try for yourself if you have any doubts whatsoever :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Jesus Christ mg: Thats not being a male sl*g, thats fking riffy, any bird who can do that clearly has no self respect, but she must feel she cant do no better. An hour and half, exaggerating a bit aint you mate :lol:
> 
> I wanna have a read now, am more intrigued now than before haha


Somebody give the girl their password for a bit :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> My new bird said the same, 8 hours later at 7am as I phoned the taxi she look up at me and said "iv got a reputation for ruining blokes, and you have just ****ing ruined me". Her nickname for me is Extreme Time, 50 shades is pu55y, tame ****. :lol: I am the destroyer
> 
> My chocolate lady hasnt been able to have sex for 4 days because I fisted her so hard, soaked her bed so through that not even I will sleep in it anymore.
> 
> Feel free to come and try for yourself if you have any doubts whatsoever :lol:


Fisted?? She got a flange like a bucket then pal, narsty haha

Nah your ok thanks fella, id rather have a bloke who knows what he's doing then a boy who just F**KS


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Tekkers...oh dear....
> 
> What are u lot on about??? I dont care what he says or what pictures he shows have any of u been to planet thanet? Ghandis flip flop would get sex there so yes he may be seen as a god!! However tekkers tekkers tekkers...come on u look slightly gay in them pictires and about 19yrs old. I challenge the post that reads young old big small yada yada wamt u? WHERE? :cool2:


19? I love you :wub:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Fisted?? She got a flange like a bucket then pal, narsty haha
> 
> Nah your ok thanks fella, id rather have a bloke who knows what he's doing then a boy who just F**KS


Pmsl. I know exactly what im doing, I can provide references on request


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Somebody give the girl their password for a bit :lol:


Gimme yours


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> My chocolate lady hasnt been able to have sex for 4 days because I fisted her so hard, soaked her bed so through that not even I will sleep in it anymore.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

GreatPretender said:


> You pretending to be a player again?
> 
> :huh:


do not know if he is pretending or not but out of your little fabricated mind there are people like that , even more into it


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> Males only.
> 
> Yes it's a Tekkers diary, truly one of the finest pieces of english literature I have ever had the pleasure of reading.


Makes 50 shades of grey look like Bambi. :thumb:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Im fully booked till end of June, plus i'd eat him alive


i'm free July? :whistling:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Pmsl. I know exactly what im doing, I can provide references on request


ROLMFAO :lol: course you can pal.

Its like asking my fella if i give good head, cause he's gonna say yes. Ssk one of the birds you've p1ssed off if your a good lay, now that would be a different story.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Pinky said:


> ROLMFAO :lol: course you can pal.
> 
> *Its like asking my fella if i give good head, cause he's gonna say yes*. Ssk one of the birds you've p1ssed off if your a good lay, now that would be a different story.


Well...only one way to settle this. You need a neutral party for a mediation..."unzips trousers and awaits Pinky's lips"


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Being that irresistible to women must be hard.

What time do you go to bed there in Narnia?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

50 shades is weak anyway......

Tekkers is a UKM legend.

Skye you have no power in this thread.

Pinkys twvt ain't ready for a Tekkers party!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

"No power in this thread" lmao!!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Being that irresistible to women must be hard.
> 
> What time do you go to bed there in Narnia?


half past a cunnt


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Tekkers has been talking bollox on here for years, he won't be the first to make sh1t up on the Internet and won't be the last.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ahhh that's awful feel sorry for the women


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Tekkers has been talking bollox on here for years, he won't be the first to make sh1t up on the Internet and won't be the last.


Another riveting post.. Take a seat ya boring cvnt


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The pretender is your name not mine  feel free to check my thread in MA for tit/fanny pics of all the women of which I speak of lol


Link this thread up i wana nose..

Birds are like that man. Show any interest and they go cold, treat them like a **** and they just cant get enough. Weird species!


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Haha, you think?
> 
> You'd be running back to your momma sucking your thumb when im finished with you  I'd want more then the 2 minute Tekkers :tongue:
> 
> Fifty Shades of Grey Style :whistling:


The amount of birds i have heard talking about 50 shades this 50 shades that, 90% of you fantasies about it and then you complain about a finger up the ****!! 50 Shades... Pfft


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> ahhh that's awful feel sorry for the women


There he is


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Breaking news: Tekkers has moved further a field to get pvssy, literally. The sheep near Margate are traumatised and pregnant.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Another riveting post.. Take a seat ya boring cvnt


Fvck off you cvnt.

Or continue to post sh1t and try to be popular.

Get a fvcking life


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> 50 shades is weak anyway......
> 
> Tekkers is a UKM legend.
> 
> ...


Wow wow fking wow. Get it right. Pinky aint ready for a tw4t haha

He goes on like he's some some sort of god. I have lost any respect i had for the bloke.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

godspeed said:


> The amount of birds i have heard talking about 50 shades this 50 shades that, 90% of you fantasies about it and then you complain about a finger up the ****!! 50 Shades... Pfft


Mate i do not fantasise. I get WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT it.

You cant beat a class looking GF who looks stunning on your arm but is a freak in the bedroom. These birds tekkers talks off, ive wiped better off my shoe.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Wow wow fking wow. Get it right. Pinky aint ready for a tw4t haha
> 
> He goes on like he's some some sort of god. I have lost any respect i had for the bloke.


Haters gonna hate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]50 shades is weak anyway......
> 
> Tekkers is a UKM legend.
> 
> ...


my mrs bought this book out of charity shop,dont now what chapter she was reading but i got a bj out of it ,well worth the £1.50 lol


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haters gonna hate


Hate?? Hell no

Enlighten me on how im hating? Each to their own imo, but don't brag about treating woman like cattle. It shows him for exactly what he is


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, wasnt really dealt that bad a hand was I?
> 
> View attachment 172655
> 
> ...


Baldy locks upside down head

Ud look funny if u was clean shaven and no hair like a fat naugty teenager


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Alright ladies I heard someone needed a tampon?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it with birds that just cant take a hint? or are just so ****ing impatient, or seem to think I owe them something just because I showed them a glimour of interest. Iv got about 10 or so girls that im on and off with, obvs I cant give them all my undivided attention all of the time, and obvs iv got my favourites and then a select few special ones like my chocolate lady that I live with and the girl iv just started seeing.. But if I dont reply to some of them they ****ing hound me non stop! This one girl who im actually trying to shake off messaged me 8 times over 3 days, she saw I was online and she even knew I was chirpsing her skinnier fitter sister that I used to sleep with because the dozy cow told her, but still she messages!! why do they not feel like utter pests like a normal person would? If I send a girl a message and get pied, I can see im being pied and leave her alone, because being a letch is not at all attractive, how do females not see this when surely they must get the same issue with overly desperate men?
> 
> Girls I would LOVE your input on this one.


Surely this is a joke? No one would seriously write that


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

fill your boots lad the river WILL run dry ,think of it as your supplying a service and even charge them ;-)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Surely this is a joke? No one would seriously write that


You don't know our tekkers do you?

@IGotTekkers you clever Cnut, no such thing as bad publicity eh mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Surely this is a joke? No one would seriously write that


Careful Nat, one look into his eyes and he will be carrying you around his front room elbow deep.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> Careful Nat, one look into his eyes and he will be carrying you around his front room elbow deep.


I've not idea what that means?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natalie said:


> I've not idea what that means?


Maybe not yet you don't..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natalie said:


> I've not idea what that means?


Pull the other one Nat.

The neighbours dont write notes to sweet little innocents


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

banzi said:


> Pull the other one Nat.
> 
> The neighbours dont write notes to sweet little innocents


That's vile! haha. I was thinking wrestling for some reason


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> 50 shades is weak anyway......
> 
> Tekkers is a UKM legend.
> 
> ...


You just went full gay


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> You just went full gay


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

End of the day those who read tekkers threads in MA know the score there is plenty of proof of at least he's finger blasted the majority of women in and around Margate.

It's probably the best thread on ukm in all fairness


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryker said:


> You just went full gay


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> Takes one to know one.


Stop chatting me up you old orange cvnt.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> End of the day those who read tekkers threads in MA know the score there is plenty of proof of at least he's finger blasted the majority of women in and around Margate.
> 
> It's probably the best thread on ukm in all fairness


Are there pics that can prove it's him. Face pics etc. Its easy to find dirty sl4g pic and vids on Facebook but none of them are evidence.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Stop chatting me up you old orange cvnt.


I have always had my suspicions about your sexuality, its the temper tantrums, its almost as if you are not at peace with yourself.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

godspeed said:


> Link this thread up i wana nose..
> 
> Birds are like that man. Show any interest and they go cold, treat them like a **** and they just cant get enough. Weird species!


Very true lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Fvck off you cvnt.
> 
> Or continue to post sh1t and try to be popular.
> 
> Get a fvcking life


Nice, just make sure you are wearing your helmet when mustering up these comebacks wouldn't want you to hurt yourself..


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Mate i do not fantasise. I get WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT it.
> 
> You cant beat a class looking GF who looks stunning on your arm but is a freak in the bedroom..


totally correct pal.....

my wife and i have been together since high school (33 years)....

and we're still blow each other away in the bedroom  :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

the wee man said:


> totally correct pal.....
> 
> my wife and i have been together since high school (33 years)....
> 
> ...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

View attachment 172691




Ryker said:


> Stop chatting me up you old orange cvnt.


Get back under your bridge numpty.

View attachment 172691


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Are there pics that can prove it's him. Face pics etc. Its easy to find dirty sl4g pic and vids on Facebook but none of them are evidence.


Plenty pics of him and his man piece with ladies lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Verno said:


> View attachment 172691
> 
> 
> Get back under your bridge numpty.
> ...


I think hes spoiling for a fight.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> I think hes spoiling for a fight.


Unfortunately i doubt he'll be able to keep up mate.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> End of the day those who read tekkers threads in MA know the score there is plenty of proof of at least he's finger blasted the majority of women in and around Margate.
> 
> It's probably the best thread on ukm in all fairness


Someone put a link up for this thread!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Verno said:


> Unfortunately i doubt he'll be able to keep up mate.


I'd suggest a battle of wits but the guys come unarmed


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

godspeed said:


> Someone put a link up for this thread!!


Dude you can't access it, youve gotta be in the MA


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Dude you can't access it, youve gotta be in the MA


I applied earlier do you have to be a silver to get into it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd suggest a battle of wits but the guys come unarmed


Banzi and the noob?

Cant see it lasting long. Mind you would be good for a giggle lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> I applied earlier do you have to be a silver to get into it?


Yes silver pal.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> Plenty pics of him and his man piece with ladies lol


With his face clearly showing that its him?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Yes silver pal.


Gutted, guess I will have to make do with @banzi ripping @Ryker a new one :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Pinky said:


> With his face clearly showing that its him?


Pinky take it from me and 100s of other MA members, there is absolutly no doubt to the validity of tekkers claims. He has provided us with more than enough proof and continues to do so.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Pinky said:


> With his face clearly showing that its him?


what is he? an indian rubber man? he's feeding some chick his chode and getting a pic, if he could get his face there she wouldnt be needed


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Verno said:


> Dude you can't access it, youve gotta be in the MA


How do i apply?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

godspeed said:


> How do i apply?


3 months on here and 250 posts mate then you can apply @Plate

12 more posts godspeed :wink:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pinky said:


> With his face clearly showing that its him?


A lot of people claim BS on many of his claims. Not once has it been suggested regarding his poon conquests


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> what is he? an indian rubber man? he's feeding some chick his chode and getting a pic,* if he could get his face there she wouldnt be needed *


*
*

LOL repped


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Best be worth it :lol: I hear rumors of Tekkers unwashed penis floating around.. :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

godspeed said:


> Best be worth it :lol: I hear rumors of Tekkers unwashed penis floating around.. :whistling:


Oh its worth it mate you may think that the fee is high but it is sooooooooo worth it!

Just don't forget to read the rules!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

All im gonna say is pmsl :thumb:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

godspeed said:


> Best be worth it :lol: I hear rumors of Tekkers unwashed penis floating around.. :whistling:


Only 11 posts to go dude, and you can see a large framed kent man's willy.

WORTH IT


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Only 11 posts to go dude, and you can see a large framed kent man's willy.
> 
> WORTH IT


Due to the "fee" you can see most of the members........... "members"

I know superpube struggled with posting his up for a while didn't you mate?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Verno said:


> Due to the "fee" you can see most of the members........... "members"
> 
> I know superpube struggled with posting his up for a while didn't you mate?


Vern ive in boxed ya my member.. saves messing around later on..


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> With his face clearly showing that its him?


lol there is no doubt at all.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Haters gonna hate


Potatoes gonna potate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

godspeed said:


> Vern ive in boxed ya my member.. saves messing around later on..


Good man, ill post it up for you. i take it that your giving me consent to do this? just to be clear like 

@godspeed you did send it to me didn't you mate?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

peanutbob69 said:


> View attachment 172694


Does your mum know your out of bed?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Verno said:


> Good man, ill post it up for you. i take it that your giving me consent to do this? just to be clear like
> 
> @godspeed you did send it to me didn't you mate?


Ur inbox is full.. how many members u got in there?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

godspeed said:


> Ur inbox is full.. how many members u got in there?


479 mate so still plenty of room :confused1: i do all the err "members" pics (no ****) try to send it again.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Good man, ill post it up for you. i take it that your giving me consent to do this? just to be clear like
> 
> @godspeed you did send it to me didn't you mate?


I tried doing the same but it wouldn't fit in the picture? Will just send a pic of my ars*hole mate 2 mins wait out..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> I tried doing the same but it wouldn't fit in the picture? Will just send a pic of my ars*hole mate 2 mins wait out..


Mate with that sorta claim MA will want a schlong shot!

Wait another month or two though as they can get mixed up.

Edit: you two fellas think I'm yanking your chain don't you? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryker said:


> Being that irresistible to women must be hard.
> 
> What time do you go to bed there in Narnia?


The jelly has arrived, anyone got any vegan ice cream? :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> The jelly has arrived, anyone got any vegan ice cream? :lol:


Ah the man....the legend!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Wow wow fking wow. Get it right. Pinky aint ready for a tw4t haha
> 
> He goes on like he's some some sort of god. I have lost any respect i had for the bloke.


Ohh personal insults? Mature. And I never asked for your respect, nor anyone elses, I am who I am, im not asking anyone to like it.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Late, but in. I'll get reading.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ohh personal insults? Mature. And I never asked for your respect, nor anyone elses, I am who I am, im not asking anyone to like it.


When you post such filth/abuse on a social networking site/forum be prepared to be judged, took the p1ss out of, the lot, you name it, it'll happen.

Attention seeker comes to mind.

Good night :wub:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> When you post such filth/abuse on a social networking site/forum be prepared to be judged, took the p1ss out of, the lot, you name it, it'll happen.
> 
> Attention seeker comes to mind.
> 
> Good night :wub:


Probably right, I dont mind a bit of attention, hense why iv got so many birds, probably soothes some really deep seated insecurities.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Probably right, I dont mind a bit of attention, hense why iv got so many birds, probably soothes some really deep seated insecurities.


Yep you got it fella

:thumb:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@Verno cruising for some chopper again? Haha.

Just inboxed you a cheeky little pic. Happy w4nking!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> @Verno cruising for some chopper again? Haha.
> 
> Just inboxed you a cheeky little pic. Happy w4nking!


Cheers babe :wub:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

How did things end with your mrs Tekkers? Think I missed out on the story, you were with her for a good few years weren't you and recently moved into a new home together?

They can be a snakey bunch when they want to be.. I give a married bird a love bite on her tit once during a 3hr marathon fcuk session.. She went home later that night, spread out on the bed for her fella with lights off and encouraged him fcuk her hard and give love bits all over.

She texting afterwards saying he told her it was the best sex they ever had, and she got off on the fact he stared straight at the t1t love bite the next day and was none the wiser. Had me in their bed the following day too, she was a right filthy b!tch!

It was fcuking A!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> Due to the "fee" you can see most of the members........... "members"
> 
> I know superpube struggled with posting his up for a while didn't you mate?


I must admit i was a bit hung up on it, cos of the shape and everything, but yeah its good to see that I'm not the only one like this

Was therapeutic in the end, thanks boys.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread has made for a gripping read, 9.5/10 would recommend to a friend.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Gutted, guess I will have to make do with @banzi ripping @Ryker a new one :angry:


He doesn't have the capabilities or intelligence to do that.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> what is he? an indian rubber man? he's feeding some chick his chode and getting a pic, if he could get his face there she wouldnt be needed


made me lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> How did things end with your mrs Tekkers? Think I missed out on the story, you were with her for a good few years weren't you and recently moved into a new home together?
> 
> They can be a snakey bunch when they want to be.. I give a married bird a love bite on her tit once during a 3hr marathon fcuk session.. She went home later that night, spread out on the bed for her fella with lights off and encouraged him fcuk her hard and give love bits all over.
> 
> ...


Yeah a few years mate. Things just went sour, we took eachother for granted and ****ed things up, I wanted to put it right, she didnt, and that was that. Still trying to get her back though


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

MA is spilling out into Gen - What is this madness !


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

One thing I've learned is once that interest is sparked the more of an ass u are the hotter the flame gets. Mister nice guy gets no where while dick head Dave gets all the action just how woman are wired


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

vladithor24 said:


> One thing I've learned is once that interest is sparked the more of an ass u are the hotter the flame gets. Mister nice guy gets no where while dick head Dave gets all the action just how woman are wired


Mister nice guy will get the keepers though.

Dick head Dave gets the psychos and basket cases.


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The pretender is your name not mine  feel free to check my thread in MA for tit/fanny pics of all the women of which I speak of lol


I might need to add some input. Not been in MA in a while


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> Mister nice guy will get the keepers though.
> 
> Dick head Dave gets the psychos and basket cases.


Quiet the contrary I'd say.

Dave fuuks over the keepers while the nice bloke gets the loonys for life :/


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it safe to assume that all the women in Margate should now be avoided??


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> The pretender is your name not mine  feel free to check my thread in MA for tit/fanny pics of all the women of which I speak of lol


I won't.... I'm too scared I'll find a picture of my Mrs in there!!! :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah a few years mate. Things just went sour, we took eachother for granted and ****ed things up, I wanted to put it right, she didnt, and that was that. Still trying to get her back though


Yeah worth trying to salvage bud if the love is there, you don't find many keepers in life.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vladithor24 said:


> One thing I've learned is once that interest is sparked the more of an ass u are the hotter the flame gets. Mister nice guy gets no where while dick head Dave gets all the action just how woman are wired


That's only fked up woman. I assure if you treat a proper woman like chit expect her to kick your a55 to the curb.


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Hmmm haven't meet a woman not fked up yet just each one is on a different level of fked up


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vladithor24 said:


> Hmmm haven't meet a woman not fked up yet just each one is on a different level of fked up


You looking in the wrong places then me dear. Im weird but i aint fked up.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Poor daves getting some right stick in here!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You looking in the wrong places then me dear. Im weird but i aint fked up.


Some people who are fked up dont know they are fked up, or they wouldnt be fked up


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

I quit looking years back, been married for a bit now just learned to accept the fact woman are just plain crazy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The older they get the more unstable they become


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Right


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

vladithor24 said:


> I quit looking years back, been married for a bit now just learned to accept the fact woman are just plain crazy


according to my missus, the reason all blokes think all women are crazy is because blokes never grow up so everything that women do seems really odd to us and we dont have the emotional capability/intelligence to understand them.

my missus is one fcuking mental byatch sometimes!


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

That's a crazy statement for a woman to make when the # one factor a woman looks for is stability in a man


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

vladithor24 said:


> That's a crazy statement for a woman to make when the # one factor a woman looks for is stability in a man


by stability, do you mean money?


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

It's because women seem to think that there's no way a man wouldn't/couldn't be interested in them.


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Of course biotches love the big D and fat wallet


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

everyone watch this, its VERY true

theres also a guide for how women rate men aswell called the cute/money matrix


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> You looking in the wrong places then me dear. Im weird but i aint fked up.


.

If by weird you mean a freak! Then I'm all for it


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

b0t13 said:


> everyone watch this, its VERY true
> 
> theres also a guide for how women rate men aswell called the cute/money matrix


Awesome vid!! :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

vladithor24 said:


> .
> 
> If by weird you mean a freak! Then I'm all for it


Im as weird and as freaky as you want me to be


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Whooaa hold up there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> End of the day those who read tekkers threads in MA know the score there is plenty of proof of at least he's finger blasted the majority of women in and around Margate.
> 
> It's probably the best thread on ukm in all fairness


Erm...be careful with the around bit....I'm 'around' within the vicinity and no no no.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vladithor24 said:


> I quit looking years back, been married for a bit now just learned to accept the fact woman are just plain crazy


Oh be quiet newbie!


----------



## vladithor24 (May 29, 2015)

Lol yes ma'am


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I'm too fvcking scared to join MA with all this news of Tekkers content. Plus I wouldn't be contributing due to my lack of "dating" for the past year xD


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> I'm too fvcking scared to join MA with all this news of Tekkers content. Plus I wouldn't be contributing due to my lack of "dating" for the past year xD


Wouldn't worry about it, he's full of sh1t.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ive got 20 girls that cant tske a hint....pffff think you've got problems HA try living my life....its just one big va jay jay nightmare! Plus when one of thems having a poo she imagines its Gok Wons cock???


----------



## vbhamrah (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm the same! The birds in my local area can't seem to get the hint either... I fed them a few slices of bread once in my back garden and now they won't stop pestering me! Bloody pigeons!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ryker said:



> Wouldn't worry about it, he's full of sh1t.


171 posts and no MA membership says you're full of it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone yet mentioned the OPs inability to communicate with women?

Why would they need to take a hint?

Cant he just tell them hes not interested full stop?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

standards must be low when takkers is a sex god


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Has anyone yet mentioned the OPs inability to communicate with women?
> 
> Why would they need to take a hint?
> 
> Cant he just tell them hes not interested full stop?


This is called old school...they have lost the ability these days as iv said before it's all about DIY bang smash nail for men and the ever rotating opening door AKA legs for women ..there's no communication don't be silly!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Im as weird and as freaky as you want me to be


'As u want me to be'. .u say this here with caution I hope :whistling:


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

banzi said:


> Has anyone yet mentioned the OPs inability to communicate with women?
> 
> Why would they need to take a hint?
> 
> Cant he just tell them hes not interested full stop?


This means letting them off his hook. He will probably call upon them in months where the pond is dry. :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> 'As u want me to be'. .u say this here with caution I hope :whistling:


I have limits hahaha :laugh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lots of jostling for alpha female of late

Natalie , up your game girl.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I have limits hahaha :laugh:


which are?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> which are?


 :whistling:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Scarcity of resources for women at tekkers place?..lol..No offense


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lots of jostling for alpha female of late
> 
> Natalie , up your game girl.


We dont need to do that bonzo its a male thing stop trying to get girls t fall out it wont happen we are made of sugar an spice an all things nice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> :whistling:


Nah not him i would say another...LRD!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We dont need to do that bonzo its a male thing stop trying to get girls t fall out it wont happen we are made of sugar an spice an all things nice


Nice work. you have taken the alpha role, albeit temporarily.

 Bonzo, makes me smile every time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryker said:


> Wouldn't worry about it, he's full of sh1t.


Which member were you before you were banned mate? Just out of interest. Seem to be a bit jelly son


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Which member were you before you were banned mate? Just out of interest. Seem to be a bit jelly son


a bitter gay one whos still in the closet.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Has anyone yet mentioned the OPs inability to communicate with women?
> 
> Why would they need to take a hint?
> 
> Cant he just tell them hes not interested full stop?


why would I tell them im not interested? I am interested I just wanna know why they cant just chill out and wait their turn, always on my case.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> why would I tell them im not interested? I am interested I just wanna know why they cant just chill out and wait their turn, always on my case.


Why dont you order some 'tensa' barriers and create a queuing system like they have in the Post Office?

Or maybe let them camp in the street like they do for Wimbledon.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Why dont you order some 'tensa' barriers and create a queuing system like they have in the Post Office?
> 
> Or maybe let them camp in the street like they do for Wimbledon.


That is the wisest thing iv ever seen you post


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Nah not him i would say another...LRD!!


Yeah id say so, but not as bad as the other one :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> why would I tell them im not interested? I am interested I just wanna know why they cant just chill out and wait their turn, always on my case.


Or have a "take a ticket" system like the Fish counter at Morrisons


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Or have a "take a ticket" system like the *Fish counter *at Morrisons


How very appropriate


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> How very appropriate


Lmao for some strange reason, just reading that as reminded me of the "Pussy" scene in Dusk Till Dawn :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Nice work. you have taken the alpha role, albeit temporarily.
> 
> Bonzo, makes me smile every time.


And me..and all the others who green barred me for ur nickname ...get ur mrs to say it to ya u know just at the right time in bed bet she hasn't seen u smile in years :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> And me..and all the others who green barred me for ur nickname ...get ur mrs to say it to ya u know just at the right time in bed bet she hasn't seen u smile in years :lol:


i called my missus skye in bed, she wasnt impressed.

we had just had an agents of shield marathon tho.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> And me..and all the others who green barred me for ur nickname ...get ur mrs to say it to ya u know just at the right time in bed bet she hasn't seen u smile in years :lol:


Now now, if she ever called me Bonzo you know I would think about you, stop planting seeds you little flirt you.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Which member were you before you were banned mate? Just out of interest. Seem to be a bit jelly son


Nah mate I'm not jealous of you.

You're full of crap being great on the Internet must do wonders for you in your delusional thoughts.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> why would I tell them im not interested? I am interested I just wanna know why they cant just chill out and wait their turn, always on my case.


You're obviously a stud


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ryker said:


> You're obviously a stud


and your obviously a cvnt


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> a bitter gay one whos still in the closet.


Is that how you chat your boyfriends up?

Fvcking ****


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Is that how you chat your boyfriends up?
> 
> Fvcking ****


Just go with your inner feelings mate, you will feel better about yourself and your time here will be more fulfilling, at the moment you are heading into a whole world of misery.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Sounds like @Ryker is a jelouse mo fo, gets mad when other people share things that he doesn't or couldn't have, and so far from what I have seen those things are birds and a good physique, you will be ok mate just wait till you turn 18 and you can stand in the corner of a nightclub gawping at birds that think your creepy.. Bet you wish you could bad rep this one too eh bud, well unlucky you prematurely erepulated and will just have to call me a cvnt as usual.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Sounds like @Ryker is a jelouse mo fo, gets mad when other people share things that he doesn't or couldn't have, and so far from what I have seen those things *are birds* and a good physique, you will be ok mate just wait till you turn 18 and you can stand in the corner of a nightclub gawping at birds that think your creepy.. Bet you wish you could bad rep this one too eh bud, well unlucky you prematurely erepulated and will just have to call me a cvnt as usual.


not sure he wants those.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> not sure he wants those.


so it has come out he is a ****... Well You called it


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

@IGotTekkers

Video of you doing a Ska version please...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

So what have I missed?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> So what have I missed?


tekkers is fisting pinky tonight


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> tekkers is fisting pinky tonight


Well it was only a matter of time really wasn't it :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> So what have I missed?


 @Ryker balls still haven't dropped


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> @Ryker balls still haven't dropped


Ahh mate I could tell that by the way the muppet types.

Needs to come back when he's got rid of the hole between his legs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ahh mate I could tell that by the way the muppet types.
> 
> Needs to come back when he's got rid of the hole between his legs.


Little boy trying to be a big man.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Why isn't he negged into the red yet? He's a sh1t troll. Not remotely amusing or original.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Why isn't he negged into the red yet? He's a sh1t troll. Not remotely amusing or original.


Brb :devil2:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Brb :devil2:


 :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Brb :devil2:


Sorted lol


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Sounds like @Ryker is a jelouse mo fo, gets mad when other people share things that he doesn't or couldn't have, and so far from what I have seen those things are birds and a good physique, you will be ok mate just wait till you turn 18 and you can stand in the corner of a nightclub gawping at birds that think your creepy.. Bet you wish you could bad rep this one too eh bud, well unlucky you prematurely erepulated and will just have to call me a cvnt as usual.


And you can't spell.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Sorted lol


X2


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Niiiice


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Verno said:


> Brb :devil2:


Well that hurt.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> @Ryker balls still haven't dropped


This is correct


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> This is correct


I know


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> Well that hurt.


What? I never even touched him!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> What? I never even touched him!


I think he had a little flashback to his first sexual encounter


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

****ing hell, wish I had this problem.. My problem is fat chicks chasing me like I'm a donner kebab :sad:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I think he had a little flashback to his first sexual encounter


What? I never even touched him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i called my missus skye in bed, she wasnt impressed.
> 
> we had just had an agents of shield marathon tho.


Don't be using my name in vain!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Ryker balls still haven't dropped past his boyfriends chin


fixed


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Ryker balls still haven't dropped





Ryker said:


> This is correct


PM @Verno,if you ask nicely...

Big Vern will dry ram you, that might drop them down mate...

if that don't work...

he likes a bit of rotation whilst he's in there,that should do it for you :thumbup1: ...

hope that helps

cheers shaun


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

the wee man said:


> PM @Verno,if you ask nicely...
> 
> Big Vern will dry ram you, that might drop them down mate...
> 
> ...


IN!!

Got the funniest feeling I'd be disappointed though!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryker said:


> You're obviously a stud




Yep, a stud with class. Met this fit little sloot last night, took her over the road by the harbour and got fingers deep. You mirin?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172842
> 
> 
> Yep, a stud with class. Met this fit little sloot last night, took her over the road by the harbour and got fingers deep. You mirin?


Nice work. I look forward to seeing much more revealing vids/photos in MA.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> Nice work. I look forward to seeing much more revealing vids/photos in MA.


Going round hers sunday mate, her **** is something else, propper big with a little waist, im gonna slay the **** out of it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 172842
> 
> 
> Yep, a stud with class. Met this fit little sloot last night, took her over the road by the harbour and got fingers deep. You mirin?


pics of A hole in MA by 3pm please mate


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> Going round hers sunday mate, her **** is something else, propper big with a little waist, im gonna slay the **** out of it


I'll be checking in Sunday evening for a progress report.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep, a stud with class. Met this fit little sloot last night, took her over the road by the harbour and got fingers deep. You mirin?


That bra looks filthy, its becoming obvious now why yopu get so many women.

Was she showing a love bite or where you had made a clean patch on her neck?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Going round hers sunday mate, her **** is something else, propper big with a little waist, im gonna slay the **** out of it


clear inbox!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> clear inbox!


You tapping him for some hints and tips


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> What is it with birds that just cant take a hint? or are just so ****ing impatient, or seem to think I owe them something just because I showed them a glimour of interest. Iv got about 10 or so girls that im on and off with, obvs I cant give them all my undivided attention all of the time, and obvs iv got my favourites and then a select few special ones like my chocolate lady that I live with and the girl iv just started seeing.. But if I dont reply to some of them they ****ing hound me non stop! This one girl who im actually trying to shake off messaged me 8 times over 3 days, she saw I was online and she even knew I was chirpsing her skinnier fitter sister that I used to sleep with because the dozy cow told her, but still she messages!! why do they not feel like utter pests like a normal person would? If I send a girl a message and get pied, I can see im being pied and leave her alone, because being a letch is not at all attractive, how do females not see this when surely they must get the same issue with overly desperate men?
> 
> Girls I would LOVE your input on this one.


Have I missed something? Didn't you get married recently?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> That bra looks filthy, its becoming obvious now why yopu get so many women.
> 
> Was she showing a love bite or where you had made a clean patch on her neck?


Lol, thats a beige bra strap


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> That bra looks filthy, its becoming obvious now why yopu get so many women.
> 
> Was she showing a love bite or where you had made a clean patch on her neck?


Smells like jealousy.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Two conclusions after reading this thread

1. @IGotTekkers is a sex god, or a self proclaimed sex god, I cannot see any proof so I am just believing what has been said

2. @Ryker loves using the word cnut and this seems to be his only come back when anything is said against him.. glad you have been negged

This has made for an interesting read though, passed some time whilst in work today so cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stephaniex said:


> Two conclusions after reading this thread
> 
> 1. @IGotTekkers is a sex god, or a self proclaimed sex god, I cannot see any proof so I am just believing what has been said
> 
> ...


You're pretty  do you ever venture over kent way?


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You're pretty  do you ever venture over kent way?


Never been and not planning on it any time in the foreseeable future buddy :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, thats a beige bra strap


Even I didnt think it was a white one, beige or not that neck area looks nasty.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Smells like jealousy.


Women that I would be interested in wouldn't be posting pictures of love bites on a phone.

And they wouldnt look like they hadnt had a wash for week.

That girl probably has a Sunday night bath night.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Women that I would be interested in wouldn't be posting pictures of love bites on a phone.
> 
> And they wouldnt look like they hadnt had a wash for week.
> 
> That girl probably has a Sunday night bath night.


Birds dont send you pictures? You need to up your game banzi. I can get pictures out of anyone, lemme know if you need any tips


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Birds dont send you pictures? You need to up your game banzi. I can get pictures out of anyone, lemme know if you need any tips


I would keep stuff like that personal.

Posting peoples pictures on the internet can get you in serious trouble.

Man who threatened to put picture of ex-girlfriend on Facebook avoids jail - Dundee / Local / News / The Courier

And be careful if you are treating women like you claim on here, you are one night away from a rape charge.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> I would keep stuff like that personal.
> 
> Posting peoples pictures on the internet can get you in serious trouble.
> 
> ...


Theres such a fine line between rape and seducing women to crave your cock, fml


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Theres such a fine line between rape and seducing women to crave your cock, fml


Im sure you will find out.

Having sex with women and ignoring them can backfire if they are unhinged, and TBH unhinged looks like your target audience.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

banzi said:


> Im sure you will find out.
> 
> Having sex with women and ignoring them can backfire if they are unhinged, and TBH unhinged looks like your target audience.


My biggest worry would be unwanted pregnancies. For me that'd be ..............


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> My biggest worry would be unwanted pregnancies. For me that'd be ..............
> 
> View attachment 172853


yeah it wouldnt be ideaL lol


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> yeah it wouldnt be ideaL lol


Yeh but how many women have you barebacked since you started this campaign??

I remember someone asking in MA and it was 60 back then which was quite a few pages back.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> You're pretty  do you ever venture over kent way?


 @stephaniex is more than likely fed up not hard up. Don't think she'd be interested in taking a ticket and waiting her turn


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> @stephaniex is more than likely fed up not hard up. Don't think she'd be interested in taking a ticket and waiting her turn


Pinky desperately trying to keep the queue down.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> My biggest worry would be unwanted pregnancies. For me that'd be ..............
> 
> View attachment 172853


Aint ya worried about catching something nasty. Pregnancies can be delt with ask godspeed lol

Certain narsty things can stay with you for life no amount of jap eye scraping and antibiotics will make it go away.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Aint ya worried about catching something nasty. Pregnancies can be delt with ask godspeed lol
> 
> Certain narsty things can stay with you for life no amount of jap eyr scraping and antibiotics will make it go away.


its tea time, do you mind.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pinky said:


> Aint ya worried about catching something nasty. Pregnancies can be delt with ask godspeed lol
> 
> Certain narsty things can stay with you for life no amount of jap eye scraping and antibiotics will make it go away.


Yes that too but a dose scares me less than an unwanted pregnancy.

Yes pregnancies can be dealt with but only if the woman is willing to deal with it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Yes that too but a dose scares me less than an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> Yes pregnancies can be dealt with *but only** if** the woman is willing to deal with it*.


You should watch the crime channel.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Yes that too but a dose scares me less than an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> Yes pregnancies can be dealt with but only if the woman is willing to deal with it.


Why tho. You can walk away from a pregnant woman but if you catch something nasty not sure which is which gonorrhea or clamidia, that stays with you for life.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Has he been arrested yet for fisting a passed out drunk teen?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Why tho. You can walk away from a pregnant woman but if you catch something nasty not sure which is which gonorrhea or clamidia, that stays with you for life.


Yeh but they don't cost as much..


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Plate said:


> Yeh but they don't cost as much..


This

@Pinky


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

stephaniex said:


> Two conclusions after reading this thread
> 
> 1. @IGotTekkers is a sex god, or a self proclaimed sex god, I cannot see any proof so I am just believing what has been said
> 
> ...


1. You believe everything you read. Good luck with that.

Tekkers is just a fantasist.

2. I couldn't give a fvck if I get negged for having an opinion.


----------



## suprageek (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> This
> 
> @Pinky


Its all about the £££ haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> Yeh but how many women have you barebacked since you started this campaign??
> 
> I remember someone asking in MA and it was 60 back then which was quite a few pages back.


**** knows mate must be creeping around the 70 mark lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryker said:


> 1. You believe everything you read. Good luck with that.
> 
> Tekkers is just a fantasist.
> 
> 2. I couldn't give a fvck if I get negged for having an opinion.


jealousy isnt an oppinion its a state of mind


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

The only people who don't believe Tekkers seem to be non-MA members


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha

Stay classy people


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha
> 
> Stay classy people


PM's are welcome


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha
> 
> Stay classy people


Gimme your fb details, I'll stick it in MA :innocent:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha
> 
> Stay classy people


Give Tekkers her name, he's got a thing for skanky skets


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> The only people who don't believe Tekkers seem to be non-MA members


Really??


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha
> 
> Stay classy people


Apply to get in.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Give Tekkers her name, he's got a thing for skanky skets


Heyyy.... Thats not fair, ill stick my dick in any girl, not just skanky skets :no:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

The Lifter said:


> Apply to get in.


Silver members ain't it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Heyyy.... Thats not fair, ill stick my dick in any girl, not just skanky skets :no:


True dat hahahaha

You don't discriminate against who you give the pleasure to do you bab? hahaha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pinky said:


> True dat hahahaha
> 
> You don't discriminate against who you give the pleasure to do you bab? hahaha


Nope, aslong as they arnt really hairy or blokey or are avtually repulsive, im game


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Nope, aslong as they arnt really hairy or blokey or are avtually repulsive, im game


And then you can close your eyes :lol:


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes! I'm now in MA

Tekkers is guuud, tekkers is baaaaaad!! 

P.s. since when has YouTube allowed those sorts of vids???


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Mikkeltaylor said:


> Yes! I'm now in MA
> 
> Tekkers is guuud, tekkers is baaaaaad!!
> 
> P.s. since when has YouTube allowed those sorts of vids???


Welcome to the dark side! :thumbup1:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

@Ryker you dropped these bro!


----------



## hadarof7 (Mar 8, 2015)

???????(


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Maybe... I pitty people like this tbh. One of male besties, is a proper male sl4g, would put tekkers to shame, he's knocking 40 now, still in puklka shape, looks after himself like but he admits he's lonely. I went out with him clubbing a few years back, and he was talking to this bird, and he asked her if she wanted to come back to his, her reply was "Id love nothing more then to go back to yours for a night of mad sex, but ive heard your a bit of a sl4g" then she walked off. He was mortified, i was on the other hand p1ssing myself laughing.
> 
> He could be in a night club and point at woman and say fked her doggy style, then another one, she gives good head. Shame really


Does he have all kinds of std's. As the hodgetwins would say ALL KIIIIINDZ


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

armor king said:


> Does he have all kinds of std's. As the hodgetwins would say ALL KIIIIINDZ


Im not 100% sure, but he did look after himself health wise so i doubt he'd risk getting a dose or something that could ruin his life, but like im said im not 100% sure. IMO anyone who goes bareback with random people of POF or tinder and even people they pick up from a night out are disgusting, they must not have consideration for their own health


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shame I'm not in MA, some bird on my fb has just had vids of her up putting 2 wine bottles up herself haha
> 
> Stay classy people


Why haven't you PM me yet you bastard.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I have trouble keeping up with 1 woman never mind multiple woman haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Why haven't you PM me yet you bastard.


I was trying to get the original vid as I was sent someone recording it off their own phone which was pretty sh1te with a cracked screen. But still fun when it's someone you now lol


----------

